# The Shallow State



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

New term to describe the separation of ideology between the Trump administration and Trump's own ideas. For example, the Trump administration (otherwise known as "the government") opened up that Russia is trying to meddle in the midterm elections, while Trump refuses to agree or stand up for the United States. This gulf in understanding between the two is called the Shallow State. While Trump Supporters adhere to the idea that the "Deep State," otherwise known as the government as they see it, is off on some conspiracy, you are wrong. The government is what it is, a huge disorganized machine that times to serve the American people, as imperfect as it is. Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> New term to describe the separation of ideology between the Trump administration and Trump's own ideas. For example, the Trump administration (otherwise known as "the government") opened up that Russia is trying to meddle in the midterm elections, while Trump refuses to agree or stand up for the United States. This gulf in understanding between the two is called the Shallow State. While Trump Supporters adhere to the idea that the "Deep State," otherwise known as the government as they see it, is off on some conspiracy, you are wrong. The government is what it is, a huge disorganized machine that times to serve the American people, as imperfect as it is. Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process.


549794


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> New term to describe the separation of ideology between the Trump administration and Trump's own ideas. For example, the Trump administration (otherwise known as "the government") opened up that Russia is trying to meddle in the midterm elections, while Trump refuses to agree or stand up for the United States. This gulf in understanding between the two is called the Shallow State. While Trump Supporters adhere to the idea that the "Deep State," otherwise known as the government as they see it, is off on some conspiracy, you are wrong. The government is what it is, a huge disorganized machine that times to serve the American people, as imperfect as it is. Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process.


Do you think the FBI or the DOJ did anything wrong in the handling of the Clinton E-mail and the handling of classified info?
How about the pre-election illegal investigating of the Trump campaign?
How about strozk and page's texts?
How about the leaks by comey, clapper and brennan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the FBI or the DOJ did anything wrong in the handling of the Clinton E-mail and the handling of classified info?
> How about the pre-election illegal investigating of the Trump campaign?
> How about strozk and page's texts?
> How about the leaks by comey, clapper and brennan?


How to shut up a lib in 4 easy steps.


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the FBI or the DOJ did anything wrong in the handling of the Clinton E-mail and the handling of classified info?
> How about the pre-election illegal investigating of the Trump campaign?
> How about strozk and page's texts?
> How about the leaks by comey, clapper and brennan?


How can you actually still be talking about the Clinton Email private server when Trump officials today are using private servers? 
Comey is an equal opportunity screw up. Why would you care? His need to be upfront about nothing important probably lost Hilary the nomination. It worked in your favor. You don't even care. 
You're changing the subject. Trump is not on the same page with his own office. It's like you sending your employees to do a job and they do the exact opposite, over and over and over. This model is unsustainable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> How can you actually still be talking about the Clinton Email private server when Trump officials today are using private servers?
> Comey is an equal opportunity screw up. Why would you care? His need to be upfront about nothing important probably lost Hilary the nomination. It worked in your favor. You don't even care.
> You're changing the subject. Trump is not on the same page with his own office. It's like you sending your employees to do a job and they do the exact opposite, over and over and over. This model is unsustainable.


Trump is the fucking boss.
It is as simple as that.
Get on the bus or get run over.


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is the fucking boss.
> It is as simple as that.
> Get on the bus or get run over.


What God did you pray to before Trump got into office? Dick Cheney?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> What God did you pray to before Trump got into office? Dick Cheney?


Dick Cheney, American Hero.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick Cheney, American Hero.


Why isn't that traitor in prison?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick Cheney, American Hero.


Was not a fan. Glad he never ran for President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Why isn't that traitor in prison?


What did he do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Was not a fan. Glad he never ran for President.


What didn't you like?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he do?


He was so pissed off at a former ambassador disclosing some of his lies that he got revenge by disclosing the identity of a secret CIA agent, the ambassador's wife.  Are you too young to remember that, or are you just in your standard denial posture?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> He was so pissed off at a former ambassador disclosing some of his lies that he got revenge by disclosing the identity of a secret CIA agent, the ambassador's wife.  Are you too young to remember that, or are you just in your standard denial posture?


Why didn't he get arrested?


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick Cheney, American Hero.


Bush-Cheney-Rumsfeld, the "Axis of Idiots."


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't he get arrested?


If there ever were such thing as a Military Industrial Complex, Cheney was the top dog. From his position in KBR, he had control of the warchest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> If there ever were such thing as a Military Industrial Complex, Cheney was the top dog. From his position in KBR, he had control of the warchest.


Seems we have similar reasons for disliking Cheney.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is the fucking boss.
> It is as simple as that.
> Get on the bus or get run over.


Trump is just one part of the three branches of government, checks and balances were the norm, remember? 

The *President of the United States* administers the *Executive* Branch of our government. The President enforces the laws that the *Legislative* Branch (Congress) makes.

The *Legislative* part of our government is called Congress. Congress makes our laws.

The *Judicial* part of our federal government includes the *Supreme Court* and *9 Justices*. They are special judges who interpret laws according to the Constitution. These justices only hear cases that pertain to issues related to the Constitution.

1.htm


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What didn't you like?


I think the hunting "accident " put me over the top back in then. There was a special on TV some years ago about the Bush Presidency that really showed what a complete tool Cheney was. How he was a master manipulator and even manipulated President Bush. 

If he ran for President I would not vote for him.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't he get arrested?


That's my question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> New term to describe the separation of ideology between the Trump administration and Trump's own ideas. For example, the Trump administration (otherwise known as "the government") opened up that Russia is trying to meddle in the midterm elections, while Trump refuses to agree or stand up for the United States. This gulf in understanding between the two is called the Shallow State. While Trump Supporters adhere to the idea that the "Deep State," otherwise known as the government as they see it, is off on some conspiracy, you are wrong. The government is what it is, a huge disorganized machine that times to serve the American people, as imperfect as it is. Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process.


" Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process. "

Justified, look in the mirror and talk to Daffy & you guys decide who's gonna do the thinking...see above for reference.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> If there ever were such thing as a Military Industrial Complex, Cheney was the top dog. From his position in KBR, he had control of the warchest.


justified, get Duck to read the NY Times article and explain what he's reading....

*A Closer Look at Cheney and Halliburton*
* FACT CHECK
https://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/28/us/a-closer-look-at-cheney-and-halliburton.html
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is just one part of the three branches of government, checks and balances were the norm, remember?
> 
> The *President of the United States* administers the *Executive* Branch of our government. The President enforces the laws that the *Legislative* Branch (Congress) makes.
> 
> ...


Really, where does the constitution cover healthcare?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> That's my question.


Maybe he is just lucky, like HRC?


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> " Trump has his own agenda, does not understand and will understand government or process. "
> 
> Justified, look in the mirror and talk to Daffy & you guys decide who's gonna do the thinking...see above for reference.


Typo. "Does NOT and will NOT understand government or process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think the hunting "accident " put me over the top back in then. There was a special on TV some years ago about the Bush Presidency that really showed what a complete tool Cheney was. How he was a master manipulator and even manipulated President Bush.
> 
> If he ran for President I would not vote for him.


Why did the hunting accident matter to you?
I like his persona and he seems pretty good when interviewed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why did the hunting accident matter to you?
> I like his persona and he seems pretty good when interviewed.


He does a good job when interviewed.  Just like Obama.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really, where does the constitution cover healthcare?


We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> justified, get Duck to read the NY Times article and explain what he's reading....
> 
> *A Closer Look at Cheney and Halliburton*
> * FACT CHECK*
> *https://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/28/us/a-closer-look-at-cheney-and-halliburton.html*


Good read. No different than Trump profiting from his hotel and other business while being president of the US.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


Nutters don't believe in The Constitution, they believe Trump, no one else.

 . . . funny how this buffoon, this celebrity seeking klutz that wasn't that good at real estate, wasn't good at all running a casino, wasn't that good at business (see the list of discontinued products and businesses), stiffed lawyers, contractors, business associates, didn't really have a lot of friends and was basically considered a crude, embarrassing, quick to make scene if it got him any attention, laughingstock to all that knew about him, and now there is a certain slice of America that believes him and no one else. They don't believe the news, they don't believe our intelligence agencies (because they are guilty of doing their jobs investigating criminal activity), they don't believe academia, they don't believe our allies (but they believe Kim, Vlad, Duterte and Erdogan), they believe Trump and only those that support Trump 100%. If it wasn't so fucking sad it would be hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the FBI or the DOJ did anything wrong in the handling of the Clinton E-mail and the handling of classified info?
> How about the pre-election illegal investigating of the Trump campaign?
> How about strozk and page's texts?
> How about the leaks by comey, clapper and brennan?


*I think we are dealing with Rodents " Beer " brother.....the lack of *
*common sense or basic reasoning is appalling....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Good read. No different than Trump profiting from his hotel and other business while being president of the US.




*To associate that with Trump is as logical as this *
*dumbshit past House Rep Hank Johnson's premise on Guam....*

*



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


No


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

*Justafriedbrain are you related to Hank Johnson.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Good read. No different than Trump profiting from his hotel and other business while being president of the US.


Have you seen Pelosi's worth and that of her husband?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Justafriedbrain are you related to Hank Johnson.....*


More like Yank Johnson.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *To associate that with Trump is as logical as this *
> *dumbshit past House Rep Hank Johnson's premise on Guam....*
> 
> *
> ...


"associate" and  "juxtapose" have vastly different meanings.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No


You said "no" to the US Constitution?  Do you realize that the Constitution is more important than the flag?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "associate" and  "juxtapose" have vastly different meanings.


*Spare me you ignorant Rodent......

You just made a further ass of yourself....

Go have a beer....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*Hundreds line up for gushing West Texas oil jobs*

By Liz Hampton
,
Reuters_•_August 03, 2018













1 / 2
*Job seekers line up at a job fair of an oil services giant Halliburton at the MCM Grande Fundome hotel in Odessa Texas*
Job seekers line up at a job fair of an oil services giant Halliburton at the MCM Grande Fundome hotel in Odessa, Texas, U.S., July 19, 2018. Picture taken on July 19, 2018. REUTERS/Liz Hampton

By Liz Hampton

ODESSA, TEXAS (Reuters) - Job fairs are stocked with people hungry for better opportunities, but inside the MCM Grande Hotel in Odessa, Texas, oil services giant Halliburton is the one doing the wooing.

“We need to hire you is our message,” said Chris Redman, a field services manager with Summit ESP, which Halliburton acquired last year.

More than 500 men and women flocked to the hotel in Odessa, Texas, on a Thursday last month to be courted by Halliburton, which needs people to handle everything from oilfield technicians to truck drivers, as oil production booms and qualified workers become more scarce.

The U.S. unemployment rate is 3.9 percent, just off an 18-year low, but job growth has slowed more recently - notably because companies are having trouble finding people.

That is particularly true in the oilfields of West Texas, where workers from local towns like Midland and Odessa have flocked to the oil industry for higher pay. According to a June Dallas Federal Reserve Bank survey of 60 oil executives operating in West Texas, more than half cited difficulty finding workers as a potential drag on growth.

Halliburton, the second largest provider of oilfield services after Schlumberger, is adding more than 175 jobs a month, hiring executives say. Redman said people with commercial drivers' licenses are in particular demand, but numerous attendees at the jobs fair do not have that license.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You said "no" to the US Constitution?  Do you realize that the Constitution is more important than the flag?


The constitution does not mention healthcare.
Dummy.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The constitution does not mention healthcare.
> Dummy.


But it does promise to "promote the general Welfare", which is a much broader objective.  Do you think that would not include healthcare?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> But it does promise to "promote the general Welfare", which is a much broader objective.  Do you think that would not include healthcare?


*You can't steal Healthcare spola.....*
*Only Obama can steal the " Funds ".....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2018)

espola said:


> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


Then it goes on to say the part about health care and abortions on demand....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

espola said:


> But it does promise to "promote the general Welfare", which is a much broader objective.  Do you think that would not include healthcare?


Yes


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2018)

Welfare, or the well-being of the populace, is the aim of every nation. As we speak of the core values and notable constitutional ideals including liberty, equality, and justice, welfare comes as a part of the list. The concept of 'welfare-state' indicates an even larger role of the government in attaining and promoting the economic and social well-being of the people.

Welfare in the United States came to be mainly associated with welfare measures set about by the government during and after the Great Depression in the 1930s. The domestic programs undertaken for the relief of the unemployed and poor by the then President Franklin D. Roosevelt were known as 'New Deal'.

_Jacobson v. Massachusetts_, "it [the clause in the Preamble] has never been regarded as the source of any substantive power conferred on the Government of the United States or on any of its Departments".

Justice Joseph Story in _United States v. Butler_, the 'general welfare clause' is not a grant of general legislative power, but a qualification on the taxing power.

Public aid and assistance initiated from the government's side, like social security, minimum wage laws, medicare, and assistance during disasters are examples of welfare activities undertaken by the state.

entire educational article:
https://historyplex.com/what-does-promote-general-welfare-mean


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 4, 2018)

espola said:


> But it does promise to "promote the general Welfare", which is a much broader objective.  Do you think that would not include healthcare?


"and the pursuit of happiness." So does that mean you have a legal right to pursue happiness?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Right or Left?

The History Place - Rise of Hitler: The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party
The History Place › worldwar2 › 25points


The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party

*1.* We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.

*2.* We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.

*3.* We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.

*4.* Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.

*5.* Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.

*6.* The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.

*7.* We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.

*8.* Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.

*9.* All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.

*10.* The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all.

Therefore we demand:

*11.* That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.

*12.* Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits.

*13.* We demand the nationalization of all trusts.

*14.* We demand profit-sharing in large industries.

*15.* We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.

*16.* We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.

*17.* We demand an agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.

*18.* We demand that ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.

*19.* We demand that Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.

*20.* In order to make it possible for every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education, and thus the opportunity to reach into positions of leadership, the State must assume the responsibility of organizing thoroughly the entire cultural system of the people. The curricula of all educational establishments shall be adapted to practical life. The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.

*21.* The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.

*22.* We demand the abolition of the regular army and the creation of a national (folk) army.

*23.* We demand that there be a legal campaign against those who propagate deliberate political lies and disseminate them through the press. In order to make possible the creation of a German press, we demand:

(a) All editors and their assistants on newspapers published in the German language shall be German citizens.

(b) Non-German newspapers shall only be published with the express permission of the State. They must not be published in the German language.

(c) All financial interests in or in any way affecting German newspapers shall be forbidden to non-Germans by law, and we demand that the punishment for transgressing this law be the immediate suppression of the newspaper and the expulsion of the non-Germans from the Reich.

Newspapers transgressing against the common welfare shall be suppressed. We demand legal action against those tendencies in art and literature that have a disruptive influence upon the life of our folk, and that any organizations that offend against the foregoing demands shall be dissolved.

*24.* We demand freedom for all religious faiths in the state, insofar as they do not endanger its existence or offend the moral and ethical sense of the Germanic race.

The party as such represents the point of view of a positive Christianity without binding itself to any one particular confession. It fights against the Jewish materialist spirit within and without_, _and is convinced that a lasting recovery of our folk can only come about from within on the pinciple:

COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD

*25.* In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.

The formation of professional committees and of committees representing the several estates of the realm, to ensure that the laws promulgated by the central authority shall be carried out by the federal states.

The leaders of the party undertake to promote the execution of the foregoing points at all costs, if necessary at the sacrifice of their own lives.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> "and the pursuit of happiness." So does that mean you have a legal right to pursue happiness?


What page is that on in your copy of the Constitution?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What page is that on in your copy of the Constitution?


I guess my take on you is correct. Not very smart... 

I'll help you out thou.  It predates the Constitution.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess my take on you is correct. Not very smart...
> 
> I'll help you out thou.  It predates the Constitution.


So does this --

The said States hereby severally enter into a firm league of friendship with each other, for their common defense, the security of their liberties, and their mutual and general welfare, binding themselves to assist each other, against all force offered to, or attacks made upon them, or any of them, on account of religion, sovereignty, trade, or any other pretense whatever.​


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What page is that on in your copy of the Constitution?


Why didn't you answer the question?


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

espola said:


> So does this --
> 
> The said States hereby severally enter into a firm league of friendship with each other, for their common defense, the security of their liberties, and their mutual and general welfare, binding themselves to assist each other, against all force offered to, or attacks made upon them, or any of them, on account of religion, sovereignty, trade, or any other pretense whatever.​



*Hey Spola Henry.....Did you return those Golf Balls you stole from the Golf Course *
*you lurk about in the early morning hours......*

*Spola Henry has a Credibility Rating of a :*


*




*


----------

